
'Apples the size of watermelons': Growing up in the Chernobyl fallout zone - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/chernobyl-disaster-growing-up-in-fallout-zone-2019-4
======
gus_massa
The article has a few dubious parts:

> _" Gigantic fruit," she recalled. "Apples almost the size of watermelons."_

I don't remember reading it before, and it isn't one of the expected side
effects of radioactive contamination. Did they fact check this part? A quote
for the title of the article should be checked.

> _We were told it was contained, and that everything was fine. As a result,
> people in Ukraine continued [..] drinking un-boiled water […]. And all of it
> was poisoned._

It doesn't matter how hard you boil water, it would not remove the radiation.
So this part is misleading.

I hope that the book they are selling about using superheroes for
psychological therapy has a better scientific support.

